# Smok X Cube II Midnight Edition - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

​
THE SMOK MIDNIGHT EDITION X CUBE II

The SMOK X Cube 2 is a substantial upgrade from the previous version; featuring a brand new redesigned body made of high-quality zinc alloy and stainless steel.The new X Cube II is an all-around better device from the first version because it’s more responsive, faster and more powerful. 

The SMOK X Cube 2 is able to fire atomizers from 6W to 160W. The bigger OLED display screen is bright, allowing you to read the wattage, voltage, battery life, temperature control and other settings clearly. The standout feature of the SMOK X Cube 2 is the supported Bluetooth 4.0 technology and customizable LED light on the device, giving users the opportunity to choose between 16 million colors. Simply download the app (Smart BEC) from the Google Play Store or Apple Store and pair it using the Bluetooth technology. You are able to change the colors using the three based colors; red, green and blue. 

The X Cube 2 provides a powerful output of 160 watts and a longer battery life. The box mod includes 16 wattage memory modes, allowing to easily switch between different wattages quicker. In temperature control mode, the SMOK X Cube 2 performs exceptionally well using the Ni200 coils/wire. Adjust the temperature between 200 degrees - 600 degrees Fahrenheit and 100 degrees - 315 degrees Celsius. The temperature control feature allows you to avoid the dry burned hits, producing a smoother and purer tasting vape. 

The SMOK X Cube 2 contains a replaceable battery design. The back door is held together by powerful magnets for easy access to the two 18650 batteries. The previous version contained an internal battery, but the upgraded version makes it easy with the compatibility of the 18650 batteries. SMOK has also significantly improved the 510 connection. The SMOK X Cube II features a spring-loaded 510 connection, allowing you to attach any of your favorite atomizers. 

Lastly, the fire button is one long button that runs along the device. You can easily grip the X Cube 2 and fire the device much easier than others on the market. The SMOK X Cube 2 is a must have device. It contains temperature control, LED lights, BlueTooth 4.0, 160 watts and so much more. Impress your peers with the beautifully redesigned SMOK X Cube 2.

SMOK X Cube 2 160W Box Mod by SMOKTECH Features:

Dimension: 100*60*24.5 (mm)
Output wattage: 6W – 160W
Output voltage: 0.35V – 8V
Atomizer resistance (temp mode): 0.06ohm – 3.0ohm
Atomizer resistance (wattage mode): 0.1ohm – 3.0ohm
Temperature control range: 100℃ - 315℃ and 200˚F - 600˚F
Made out of Zinc alloy and stainless steel
OLED screen
Magnet sliding battery door
Memory mode setting
Bluetooth 4.0 technology (track device and upgrade)
Spring loaded 510 connector
Uses 2 18650 batteries (not included, can be purchased separately)
12 seconds shut-off
Short circuit/low resistance protection
Overheat protection
Low battery warning
SMOK X Cube 2 160W Box Mod 

1 x 160W Smok X Cube 2 MOD
1 x USB charging cable
1 x user manual
1 x package box
1 x SMOK cover bag for the Cube 2 MOD

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/midnight-edition-smok-x-cube-ii


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (18/9/15)

Is this the same as the Silver edition, just Black?


----------



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

Yeah basically


----------

